# F.R.I.E.N.D.S



## L-Lawliet (Sep 23, 2010)

What do people think of F.R.I.E.N.D.S? Is it due for a movie? Maybe you hated it! Bare all in this thread


----------



## prowler (Sep 23, 2010)

Friends is awesome and never gets old.
Always when there is nothing on TV, there is Friends on E4. :3




... See what I did there?


----------



## L-Lawliet (Sep 23, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> ... See what I did there?


Not really, sorry.


----------



## prowler (Sep 23, 2010)

Oh well, I fail.


----------



## L-Lawliet (Sep 23, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Oh well, I fail.


It's more likely my fault


----------



## Rydian (Sep 23, 2010)

I don't get it either, plank.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 23, 2010)

I, also, completely missed what you attempted to do there, which means by default that you are the one with "de fault".
See what _I_ did there?

Also, Friends is very enjoyable.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Sep 24, 2010)

Love Friends. I have a full collection on my computer that I watch when I'm bored with surfing. Especially Chandler.


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 24, 2010)

Absolutely awful, one of the least funny things that's ever been on TV.  If you want to demonstrate how terrible it is, laugh along with the laugher track which plays whenever anyone says anything, does anything or looks at someone.


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 24, 2010)

It's ok. Something to put on if there's nothing better on. It's pretty predictable though.


----------



## nutella (Sep 24, 2010)

Generally people who hate Friends hate sitcoms in general.


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 24, 2010)

nutella5600 said:
			
		

> Generally people who hate Friends hate sitcoms in general.



Nope, I love sitcoms - good sitcoms.  But this one is just bottom of the barrel, the lowest form of sitcom.  It's F.U.C.K.I.N.G.S.H.I.T


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 24, 2010)

I like Friends. I only really watch a couple episodes here and there though.


----------



## nutella (Sep 24, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> nutella5600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Generally* people who hate Friends hate sitcoms in general.

Oh and BTW, please don't tell me you like Two and a Half Men or The Big Bang Theory.


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 24, 2010)

Nope, not a fan of either of those either.


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 24, 2010)

nutella5600 said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's wrong with Two and a Half Men??? I love that show, I have every episode up to the new season which started in US 4 days ago.


----------



## KirovAir (Sep 24, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Nope, not a fan of either of those either.



Share which ones you like?

I only watch friends when nothing else is on. Just like 2 and a half men.
A sitcom that I really liked, was scrubs when it was still aired here.


----------



## nutella (Sep 24, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Nope, not a fan of either of those either.


Thank God. But can I ask, do you not like any sitcoms with a laugh track?


----------



## Depravo (Sep 24, 2010)

I always imagined the laughter track was to tell the audience when they should be laughing. If the jokes were genuinely funny they wouldn't need prompting.


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 24, 2010)

nutella5600 said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have to say, it's always a minus point.  Examples of what I'd consider good sitcoms:

Spaced
Black Books
I'm Alan Partridge
The Inbetweeners


----------



## yobemal (Sep 24, 2010)

Best show i've ever seen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 First thing I do when i get home from school is watch an episode


----------



## Costello (Sep 24, 2010)

watched all seasons and enjoyed them all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I can understand why one wouldn't like the show though. 
I don't mind the laugh track, it'd probably sound weird without it... just a lot of blanks and all. 
Like Big Bang theory, I love that one! gonna watch the s4. first ep tonight


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Sep 24, 2010)

Hmmm, can't say I enjoy the show when it came on 5 PM on channel 11 a while back. Still can't say I enjoy the show till this day. I only watch like one to two episodes as far as from my whole life. I'm more of a Simpsons, Seinfield, Home Improvement, King of the Hill, Everybody loves Raymond, George Lucas kind of guy. Family Guy is getting overrated that's why I didn't add it.


----------



## Wabsta (Sep 24, 2010)

I don't really like Friends.. No particular reason, just can't seem to like it.
I do like Two and a half man and the Big bang theory tho, very much. And King of queens, according to jim, 8 simple rules, etc.


----------



## Theraima (Sep 24, 2010)

I always enjoy the show, no matter how many times I may have been watching it.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 24, 2010)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> Family Guy is getting overrated that's why I didn't add it.


Who gives a fuck if something's "overrated"?

You shouldn't let people be telling you what's cool or not cool to enjoy.  That's up to *you*.


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 24, 2010)

My fav's are two and a half men, my name is earl (many people might disagree on that) How I met your mother, Everybody loves raymond, friends and I think that does it for my fav's. I got sick of simpsons, it just bores me these days.


----------



## muckers (Sep 24, 2010)

I enjoy all the episodes, but the earlier seasons (up to about 5) are the best ones. The last five seasons got very predictable and were clearly written very lazily. It was like they knew people would watch and throw $$$ their way however good it was.

The comedy in the earlier seasons is far less generic and 'by numbers' and a fair bit more clever.

Regardless, I still enjoy all the seasons. Just not the last five anywhere near as much as the first five. It's like a totally different show.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Sep 24, 2010)

I enjoyed the first three seasons of it. I didn't really watch much of the last couple of seasons, maybe I'll give it a shot when I get some free time.


----------



## Range-TE (Sep 24, 2010)

i watch it now and then, sometimes get caught up and watch a few episodes in a row daily then forget about it. 

but i enjoy it a lot, it's one of the best sitcoms i know of.
i enjoy these a lot : Friends, Scrubs, Two and a Half men, Everybody loves Raymond
and i don't particularly like Disney Channel sitcoms but That's So Raven was just awesome, the first couple of seasons at least


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Sep 24, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Canonbeat234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Before assuming that I was persuade by media gossip, I do watch Family Guy. However, it seems to me Family Guy is like the next generation of the 'Simpsons' even though it has nothing to do with family (Lolwut?!). It just a blatant sitcom with crude humor and repetitive jokes. Despite how I feel about the show I still watch it.


----------



## Delta517 (Sep 24, 2010)

I think Friends is a good show.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 24, 2010)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was talking about how you didn't add it.


----------



## sonknuck23 (Sep 27, 2010)

FRIENDS is the shit.

Best quote ever: "Thursday = The Third Day. It goes Monday: One Day. Tuesday: Two Day. Wednesday: When? Huh? what day? THURSDAY. THE THIRD DAY!!"

Joey is the shit.


----------



## L-Lawliet (Sep 27, 2010)

Aren't laughter tracks meant to be automated? If so, i'm pretty sure that friends laughter was real and not canned


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 27, 2010)

Yeah, I think it might have been one that was filmed with an audience.

The way they film around the sets in order to hide the audience (in this and other shows) is very convincing; I suppose that means they're doing it right.


----------



## toguro_max (Sep 27, 2010)

Friends is really funny, but i'm suspicious, because i like most kinds of humor...

I don't think a movie should be done, because when the show aired the first time, the actors weren't famous and such, and now the movie would just cost too much only by paing'em....

About the laght track, I've seen an interview where it was stated that the show was filmed with live audience...


----------



## Psyfira (Sep 27, 2010)

I think the older ones are funnier, I lost interest in the last series. Since then to tell the truth I've gotten a bit sick of it, it's on too often


----------



## B-Blue (Sep 27, 2010)

sonknuck23 said:
			
		

> FRIENDS is the shit.
> 
> Best quote ever: "Thursday = The Third Day. It goes Monday: One Day. Tuesday: Two Day. Wednesday: When? Huh? what day? THURSDAY. THE THIRD DAY!!"
> 
> Joey is the shit.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLwYpSCrlHU

FRIENDS FOREVER!


----------



## L-Lawliet (Oct 1, 2010)

The show is definitely filmed in front of a live audience. However, when Tom Selleck was on they had to stop performing his scenes to audiences as the cheers and claps he got when he came on went on for too long


----------



## sonknuck23 (Oct 7, 2010)

Sorry to bring this back from the dead (5 days old, not so bad.) But I just finished watching The Big Bang Theory, it's not even the slightest of funny. All of the jokes weren't even jokes. For example it'd be like:

Girl: What are we gonna' do?
guy: Why are you asking me? I'm not God.

*LAUGHTER.*

I was wondering why the crowd kept laughing, and then that's when I thought "It must be a track."



Awful show, and FRIENDS is the shit, once again.


----------

